# Any automatic desktop changing programs out there?



## Gamerhomie (Mar 5, 2005)

I wanted to know if there are any availiable that are free (not shareware). I want to have my desktop background change every time i log on or something. I know Macs have it, but I have XP.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Try webshots...

http://www.webshots.com


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Check out Wallpaper Master (free version)

(This list is according to the website)
Major features - Freeware version:
Store multiple wallpaper lists as different categories/libraries. 
The ability to rate wallpaper, so better wallpapers are chosen more often. 
Customizable Global Hotkeys - Quickly change/clear the wallpaper with any key combo. 
Very high quality resizing of images to fit the screen optimally and keep their aspect ratio. 
Auto change the wallpaper when windows starts, every x minutes, or use the ratings to choose an interval. 
Change wallpaper in order, in shuffle mode, or randomly according to rating. 
Analyse the wallpaper and automatically choose between Resize, Tile, Center or Stretch. 
Uses very little resources. 
Minimises to tray area for easy access. 
Easy to use but powerful interface. 
Desktop Wallpaper Master is a free download (freeware)! 
And more!


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Check out Winwall

(From the website...) What is Winwall ?

Winwall allows you to change your wallpaper at startup, at random time interval, at any given time interval (secs, mins, hours). It comes with an easy-to-use interface giving you a huge range of functionality and ensuring only the best quality of wallpaper management.

You can manually add images to your wallpaper list or let Winwall search your hard drive for supported file types. It is also capable of loading images directly from the Internet giving you the opportunity to use live feeds from webcams all around the world.

Winwall will cycle through your picture collection and display BMP, JPG, GIF and PNG images in random or sequential order. It offers numerous switches for tweaks and adjustments to provide the ultimate in convenience.

Managing and mastering your wallpapers will be a breeze using Winwall.

And the best part: It's absolutely FREE !


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Check out Wallpaper Changer

(According to the website...)
Wallpaper Changer is a FREEWARE Windows 9x/NT/2000/XP wallpaper manager that can change your background images on every startup, once a day or at regular intervals. It features JPEG, PNG, GIF and BMP support. Several options are provided, including the ability to change your images in random order.


----------



## Gamerhomie (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks a lot ChuckE. I downloaded Winwall. Just what I needed.


----------

